# Voltage Regulator Help



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a Kohler 27 hp engine and the voltage regulator/rectifier terminals corroded away. After looking for this part for hours on the web and finding multiple regulators I ended up ordering one from Amazon.

Here's the deal, I think my old regulator is a 20 amp and the new one is a 15 amp. Will that be a problem? Will the stator fry the regulator or just limit it to 15 amp? 

I did find a 20 amp regulator that I can order from Sears if need be. I hope Amazon has a return policy if that is the case. It really sucks when there are so many part #'s that are listed to work with the same motor.:?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

You need to do the math.... how many lights are you running? What's the amount of watts plus everything else you run besides lights... if you run little lighting you will be ok.. Or older lights that pull lots of power you will want more amps... If you run nice LED lights than you should have plenty of current for other stuff...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am sending the 15 amp rectifier back, and I have ordered the 20 amp. I only run 2 55 watt lights right now, but I like to have options. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowl,
If your running 2 55 watt lights your amp draw is going to be 9.17 amps. 
You will be fine to run this as long as you have the correct wire size. Running to small of wire will increase the resistance and add to the amp load. For 12vdc 10 amp 15 feet 12 ga is the min size. You can run 12ga up to 20 ft if it's close change to 10ga and you will be OK


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wife returns stuff to Amazon weekly:shock: should not be a problem.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Fowl,
> If your running 2 55 watt lights your amp draw is going to be 9.17 amps.
> You will be fine to run this as long as you have the correct wire size. Running to small of wire will increase the resistance and add to the amp load. For 12vdc 10 amp 15 feet 12 ga is the min size. You can run 12ga up to 20 ft if it's close change to 10ga and you will be OK


I was concerned with the stator voltage getting the 15 amp regulator too hot. I was able to send it back to Amazon for a refund, and the 20 amp regulator is now installed. There is a big difference in size between them, with the 20 amp having cooling fins. I feel better about running original parts that the motor was designed for.

The wet muddy salty roads at the WMA's are hard on equipment. The terminals were literally corroded in half.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

+1 on that Fowl.


----------

